# Meriwether county



## winford (Aug 11, 2017)

May need to sell my spot in club. 400 acres, 12 members,$750. We buck muscle 7 feeders and food plots. Cutover,big pines,thinned pines,hardwood bottoms. Just north of Greenville. Will know after this weekend. Interested leave me post and i will contact you. Thanks


----------



## Tarpfisher (Aug 11, 2017)

im interested.... is there a camp?


----------



## winford (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Tarpfisher (Aug 11, 2017)

please put me on the list and let me know after the weekend.


----------



## winford (Aug 11, 2017)

I will


----------



## winford (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks like i wii stay . Sorry for inconvenience


----------

